# Custom metal vehicle grills...



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone have the ability to create custom one-off metal grills? Or know anyone who has the capability? 

I have a feeling it might cost more than I'd want to spend, but I'm trying to find someone who might be able to create an grill to replace my plastic factory one. For weight reasons I'm thinking it would have to be our of aluminum. Perhaps if the cost of this work would make other lighter materials not that much more expensive, then other metals could be looked at. 

I know this is practically pie in the sky, but I'd love to have a conversation about doing it. 

Hell if Freightliner keeps the same grill on this year's 'significant model update' allowing me to use it for 6 to 9 years instead of just 3, it'd be completely doable. 

Btw, the reason why I'm doing this is to be able to powder coat it black. Tired of every truck having chrome colored grills. And since the oem grills are plastic they can't be traditionally powder coated and the couple painters I've talked to said it'd need to be covered with a clear vinyl bra or it would chip quickly. and I know there are companies that can powder coat plastic but I don't think they can do it over the oem chrome tape-like surface. 

Long azz post so thank you for reading it if you made it here! lol


----------



## jebcamaro (Mar 19, 2008)

I can do it or instruct you on how to do it if you have the proper tools


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I do not have the tools lol but I'd love to hear all about it!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunday bump


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jebcamaro said:


> I can do it or instruct you on how to do it if you have the proper tools


please do tell.. im making my own grills soon


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

What I'd love even more is having someone who could make the grill have a graphic built in. Like q vague shape of a jolly roger's skull and crossbones or a big mouth and teeth or something unique LOL

Or maybe the anarchy symbol blended into the crossmembers


----------



## jebcamaro (Mar 19, 2008)

In order to make custom speaker grills, its a matter of a 'stamping process'. 

I've played around with doing this, as my custom build is going to require I fabricate custom grills. 

Here's how I did it:

I took a 3/4" piece of plywood and drew out the outer shape of the grill and cut it out of the plywood. The piece I cut out was given a 1/4" round over. 

I then took a 1/4" plate steel piece and attached it to the piece of plywood that I had left over with the hole cut out in it. The 1/4" plate is used for reinforcement of the plywood. You need to use a dense plywood for this as wood is fairly soft when being used in a stamping process. 

The final stage of the process is to use your choice of speaker grill material. Take the cutout piece and precisely place it onto the table of a hydraulic press. The attach the upper piece with the 1/4" steel reinforcement and have it properly aligned directly over your piece on the table. Then take the grill material and place it on top of the piece on the table. At this point, you are ready to stamp out the grill. 

Finally, work the press to compress the upper piece over the lower piece which will form the grill into your shape.


As far as stamping grills with custom logo's, that could be done, but I have never thought that out as to go about it exactly. It would definitely require more work into stamping the grill with a logo in it, but not out of the realm of something that couldn't be done.


Tools needed to do this:

Hydraulic press
Jigsaw and/or Router
Drill
Right Angle Grinder with metal cut off wheel



This all could be done with all steel plate as well. However, thick steel plate is hard to work with in the DIY'er atmosphere.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

How practical is this process in applying it to something as big as a complex grill on the front of a vehicle? specially as big as the one on my Freightliner


----------



## jebcamaro (Mar 19, 2008)

Schizm said:


> How practical is this process in applying it to something as big as a complex grill on the front of a vehicle? specially as big as the one on my Freightliner


I'm not familiar with those, but you could make large grills. My build will require that most of my kickpanel be made almost entirely of speaker grill


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You best bet is to find someone who does laser cutting or waterjet cutting. Have the grill shape drawn up in CAD and have the piece cut out with laser or waterjet. The grill can be cut to the exact shape and with the exact design you want. 

Once cut, the metal will need to be "broken" or "rolled" to accomodate any angles or curves in the surround. Lastly any tabs or fastening methods would have to be welded up. This could be done with steel or aluminum, the aluminum requiring a heavier gauge (and likely more expensive material). The aluminum could be polished, but you would want to paint/powdercoat the steel.


----------



## jebcamaro (Mar 19, 2008)

rton20s said:


> You best bet is to find someone who does laser cutting or waterjet cutting. Have the grill shape drawn up in CAD and have the piece cut out with laser or waterjet. The grill can be cut to the exact shape and with the exact design you want.
> 
> Once cut, the metal will need to be "broken" or "rolled" to accomodate any angles or curves in the surround. Lastly any tabs or fastening methods would have to be welded up. This could be done with steel or aluminum, the aluminum requiring a heavier gauge (and likely more expensive material). The aluminum could be polished, but you would want to paint/powdercoat the steel.


They can be done that way, but it would just be an unnecessary cost. Grill material is thin gauge metal that is perforated, so it is quite easy to cut. It's very difficult to weld on such thin material. It takes a person with lots of welding experience to be able to keep from blowing holes in such thin metal


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

He means for a vehicles nose not for speakers!

And yeah this is for a big rig so no steel or iron. Too heavy would make it a pain to keep the front axle weight under what DOT requires. 


I'm trying to find a way to get this process done affordably. Barring one time design and prototyping costs.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Just reRead my OP. I thought I had been more obvious what this was for but just seeing Freightliner probably wouldn't key many minds here that its for a class 8 semi. 

So its the front nose grill of a freight hauling truck. Empty weight of right around 20000lbs


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for catching Jeb up for me. 

And keep in mind, that when I say "steel," I'm not talking about plate. Light gauge sheet metal would do just fine. Especially if you roll it or put a break in it. Anywhere from 22-16 ga. should be plenty, depending on the design. 

You might even try googling Jamey Jordan (Hand Made Seat Co.) to see if it is something he might be interested/capable of doing.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Sure sheet is light compared to bar steel but design wise...Idk how complex they can build folds and form certain shapes and maintain enough rigidity. It can't flex or it will fail. This might not even be a concern btw. 

Also these grills aren't just rectangular and uniform thickness. The top is 2-3" inches deep and flows into the aerodynamics of the hood and the bottom only an inch or less. 

I kind of envision single piece construction or molding but then I definitely don't have the mind of an experienced fabricator.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

The oem plastic grill I do believe is injection molded with folded crossbar that simulate folded metal so I suppose folded steel could easily be rigid enough. 
Its got me wondering which would be lighter while being totally rigid, billet aluminum or sheet metal.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Machining billet aluminum into the grill shape you want will be prohibitively expensive. A heavier ga. sheet aluminum can perform the same task as the steel. If you post a picture of the factory grill, it might be easier to determine means and methods. You also might want to check with local hot rod and custom shops as they should be able to perform the work you're looking to get done.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Machining billet aluminum into the grill shape you want will be prohibitively expensive. A heavier ga. sheet aluminum can perform the same task as the steel. If you post a picture of the factory grill, it might be easier to determine means and methods. You also might want to check with local hot rod and custom shops as they should be able to perform the work you're looking to get done.


Yeah ive been thinking about it. Just not interested in have a look a like grill


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's some billet alloy ones I made for my old rainbow refs. (can be anodized black.)










Doing a logo is very easy.

If you want it flat water cut it, if you want it to have some shape and fit the speaker properly mill it.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Hehe man I really needed to add more wording to my OP!
Good looking speaker grills though man!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

My bad. Didn't fancy reading all of that 

Do a drawing of what you want it to look like. I've made a few car grills, nothing freight size though!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah it was my bad in not making it obvious to all readers lol. I notice quite a few of my posts leave a lot out that if you're not in my head or great at assumption you probably would sit a d puzzle over so I edit lol. 

I kinda think there would be a small market for a lightweight grill for trucks. Specially since Freightliner wants 900 for an oem one, or more! If ya pay that much it might as well be able to be anodized or powdercoated any color you'd like!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

If you think there is a market for them then maybe you should look into buying them to sell.

Your first grill may cost you 1000 whereas each one after will only be a fraction of that.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah if manufacturing them can be done cheap enough. The market for them is really small though since most trucks are owned or even worse, leased, by big companies that wouldn't replace with anything that doesn't look pretty much oem. And then you'd be competing with aftermarket oem clones made of plastic too lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Living in central California, I have lots of friends who drive truck. And more importantly they are into custom trucks. Trust me if there was a market for custom truck grills with any sort of volume, it has already been exploited. Unless you're making them yourself for a low cost the Money isn't going to be worth your effort. Not to say getting one made for yourself isn't worth it.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

That is something I had thought about. Was to make the outer edge into a frame to mate up central structure with custom design elements. That would give some choice in ordering it lol. 

You're right about truckers wanting bling for sure. Most seem to be in love with chrome. Even plastic chrome if that's all they can get. 

There are TONS of add on panels with chrome and lights for every truck. They have cut out backing so you can remove any light that's not flush mounted or say inside the headlamp assembly so once you install it, the light is surrounded by metal accent usually with basic flame shape around it. But grills are few and far between.


----------

